# Teething puppy not eating much... normal?



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Echo is losing teeth left and right now, and her adult teeth are growing in more and more every day. I assume her mouth is very sensitive and sore. She is eating about half the amount of food lately (or less) , and only once a day (rather than twice a day). She doesn't have any noticeable weight-loss and still looks healthy.

She hasn't been playing quite as much lately either... seems as if her mouth may be very sensitive even to that.

Is all of this normal? Any tricks to help her get through this?

Oh forgot to mention... she's also whining a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Hadley is going through the same thing. A lot of people soften the food with water, but I am not doing that. Hadley seems fine with the crunchy food.

Freeze her kong in the freezer to make it numb her gums, and instead of playing tug, do some training with soft treats.


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

When Bella was teething she didnt eat hardly anything it seemed. Just enough to get by. She whined when she did eat. She wouldnt chew her raw hides either and she loves those.


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Very good to know. I was worried about her since I've never had a teething puppy before. Thanks for the info


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

My boy is teething something awful but he still has a rather good appetite!!


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Nala is teething too, and she doesn't like her hard chewies as much now. She prefers the rope ball I have for her and she also has started eating alot slower (which is good though). Her appetite hasn't decreased, but she takes her time for sure.


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

I added water to Echo's kibble tonight, and it worked like magic! She gobbled it up like she was starving!


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

If mine are going through this and not eating I go out and buy the homopatic teething tablets and give them some..It has helped


----------



## lis (May 21, 2009)

I would suggest adding some water to her kibble, or even trying some wet food mixed with her kibble for the time being. Also, as someone already mentioned, freezing a toy... like a kong or something like that. I saw a toy that is freezable and made specifically for teething dogs. Might help make the puppy feel a little better!!


----------

